# Scotty Cameron Putters



## KrudlerAce

I am looking at purchasing a new putter and have always been interested in the Scotty Cameron putters. I know they are used by a large percentage of tour players. My question is do any members here use a Scotty Cameron putter and have you found it beneficial and why? A friend of mine said that you buy them specifically made for your individual game, is this true? Or can I just purchase one I like straight off the rack?

Any help is most appreciated


----------



## Goalie5413

You can buy them strait off the rack, but its best to go to a place that sells a varity of them so you can get a feel for the different makes and models and find which one feels confortable. If you have a type of putter that you are comfortable with now, scotty prob makes one similar.


----------



## FrogsHair

They can be purchased off the rack. I see them under lock and key at quite a few pro shops. I would only suggest that if purchased off the rack, the golfer should be sure to have a fitting pro handy to adjust the club to the golfer's putting specs. 

I have received two SCs over the years as gifts from family members. They are a quality made golf tool to be sure. I just could never putt well, and lost confidence in them. They do look nice in a display I have. 

I think you would do well by trying a bunch of different putters and pick the one that puts the ball in the hole the most times for you. Something I do when trying out new putters is to hit the ball off the toe, center, and heel of the putter face. The putter that sends the ball in a some what straight line off these three putter face positions will work the best. This is also a good way to choose a putter for the golfer who does not plan to be fitted by a qualified pro. Another thing is find out from the seller if you can take the putter to a real green some where, and try it out. Some stores will let you after leaving a deposit, some won't. Putting on a real green is a much better test, that putting on those store synthetic greens.


----------



## Big Hobbit

Best balanced putter I've ever swung but just couldn't get used to the firm feel off the clubface. Reverted back to my White Hot after a few months.

Like any club, give it whirl and if it works go for it.


----------



## Fourputt

I personally think that they are overpriced. No matter how you look at it, it's a putter. I've tried them in a store, and a couple of them felt good, but not any better than others which were half the price. A Scotty isn't a cure-all for a poor putting stroke. No putter can do that. 

I recommend trying different putters with different balance points. You can do this with any brand, and you may save some cash by finding something other than a Scotty that works for you. This can help if the problem is that your current putter isn't matched to your type of stroke - i.e. you don't usually want a heel shafted putter if you stroke straight back and straight through. For that a center shaft usually works better. 

My putter (center shafted and face balanced) is built from Golfsmith components, and can be made for under $70.


----------



## KrudlerAce

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for your advice and suggestions.

Much appreciated!


----------



## FrogsHair

Here is a link to the different types of putter available, and why some might be better than others for different golfers. Putter buying guide,golf putter reviews,compare prices putters at Golfalot


----------



## Surtees

nice post frog
With any new club it is trail and error on what might suit you. I never thought I'd get a nike club and now I have one because it was what suited me better then the others that I tried. Goodluck I think a new putter might be what I'm due for next too goodluck and keep us informed with you findings.


----------



## Indiana Jones

*The Cost of Success*

While many tour players do use Scotty's, it should not be the reason to go out and buy one. While they are a very high quality putter, they also have a high price tag to go along. On one hand, the higher cost will not make you any better at getting the ball in the hole. You need a putter that works for you...one that feels good in your hands and gives you a confident putting stroke. It may be a 3 dollar putter that you find at a discount sale...or it could be a 300 dollar Scotty. On the other hand, don't let the high price tag keep you from buying one if it turns out to be the one that is right for you. Most golfers don't shy away from laying out big money for a new driver...so why not spend big money on the right putter that you will use more times in a round of golf than that high dollar driver!


----------



## Fourputt

Indiana Jones said:


> While many tour players do use Scotty's, it should not be the reason to go out and buy one. While they are a very high quality putter, they also have a high price tag to go along. On one hand, the higher cost will not make you any better at getting the ball in the hole. You need a putter that works for you...one that feels good in your hands and gives you a confident putting stroke. It may be a 3 dollar putter that you find at a discount sale...or it could be a 300 dollar Scotty. On the other hand, don't let the high price tag keep you from buying one if it turns out to be the one that is right for you. Most golfers don't shy away from laying out big money for a new driver...so *why not spend big money on the right putter that you will use more times in a round of golf than that high dollar driver!*


The only thing is that a driver really incorporates more technology than a putter does. Scotty Cameron tries to convince you that his putter is worth more because it's machined from a solid block of steel. I can tell you from the perspective of a machinist for 33 years that such a claim is pure hornswoggle. Machining from a solid block creates no more quality than finish machining a clubhead which started out as a high quality investment casting. Well made castings have no bubbles or inclusions, and those properties can be tested for to guarantee quality. The only difference is the amount of labor involved, which just adds unnecessary cost. And with modern CNC milling machines, even the labor is minimal... the machines do most of the work. The initial labor is to devise the processes and program the machines... once programmed and fixtured, you can change over from one style to another in minutes, and the machine does most of the work unattended. 

Short run and one at a time parts made on a CNC milling machine are what I did for the last 10 years on the job. I planned, programmed, and made the parts. Many of the parts were made to far more exacting tolerances (as close as .0003" - that's 3 ten-thousandths of an inch) than any clubhead needs to be. I made parts both from solid material and from investment castings, and the only differences were that the castings required less metal removal to make a finished part. I think that my biggest issue with Cameron is that he has created this false mystique about his manufacturing process, and most golfers don't know that they are being fooled. 

So my only advice is, don't buy into the hype.


----------



## FrogsHair

Well said Fourputt. Also most of those tour players playing the SCs don't have to pay for them. Putters of any kind are only as good as how they allow the golfer to putt with them. I was messing around in my garage one day, and made a putter out of a piece of 1" rolled steel shaft stock. The shaft came from an old swamp cooler I was throwing a way. I always have extra golf shafts and grips laying around. By my best guess, the thing was legal to use. I took it to the course to give it a try. I paired up with a tourist from Japan. I was putting alright with my creation, but not that well to make it a permanent part of my bag. The tourist fellow asked to give it a try, and proceeded to putt lights out with it. At the end of the round he offered me $200 for it, and I took his money. I think I had $10-$15 invested in it. I would hope he's probably still using it some where.


----------



## stevel1017

I have said this before, and will repeat, get fitted for your putter.
in a typical round of golf we use our driver 14 times and think nothing of getting it fitted for our swing. We will use the putter 22+ times in a round, but most buy the putter off the rack.
If you get your putter fitted, then you can use your natural stroke, instead of trying to adapt your stroke to the putter. I had mine fitted, I needed a 32 inch putter with a 4 degree upright lie. Also check to see if you need a heel shafted or center shafted putter. Getting the right putter for your stroke will drop your handicap, I assure you


----------



## Tim

hornswoggle?


----------



## Big Hobbit

Tim said:


> hornswoggle?


Are they made by Ping, and do they come in left handed too.


----------



## 373

I agree with Rick that they are very overpriced. I think the prices they support are due to popularity on the tour and the psychology that says people want to use what their heroes use.

I have a friend who won his Scotty in a tournament raffle and he likes it. It looks like a Ping Anser. I've tried it and I also like it, but it's just slightly different, (heavier), than the Cleveland putter I use that also looks like a Ping Anser, a much copied design.

Personally, I think a better value is the Ping iWi series putters with the weights you can change around. You can make it lighter or heavier, even unbalanced towards the heel or toe if you want. What else could you want?

I suppose the next big thing in putters will be adjustable loft and lie like the new drivers let us do. It will be a lot easier to figure out what works best for each person with the putters since the stroke is so much shorter.


----------

